#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  FrontSim question

## vinomarky

Just answering a private message in case the broader community can (a) benefit or (b) contribute;






> Front Sim
> 
>     Hi Vinomarky, I just read your reply about FrontSim and I would like you to help me with something about the same topic:
> 
>     I have a history matched model (E100) runned in Eclipse Office. I would like to convert it to a FrontSim model in order to improve the history match and gain some valuable knowledge from the stream lines. I have tried to do it by myself, but the bottom hole pressure of many wells is changing to 14.7 psi.
> 
>     I would really appreciatte your help.
> 
>     Thanks in advance.
> ...



Firstly, although I have meddled with FrontSim some, I did not have great success (my run times actually increased), so have not spent a whole lot of time becoming intimate with the engine.

Having said that, by the sound of it you simply have not defined your WCONPROD keyword appropriately - specifically item 9 in the keywordSee More: FrontSim question

----------


## dvasco

Thanks for the answer Vinomarky. 
I am running a History Matched model (90% match), I do not know if it is necessary to use the WCONPROD keyword because I am using the WCONHIST keyword to control the run by LRAT and the pressure, also matched, is supported by the aquifer. It is possible to combine the keywords to set a lower limit? 

Thanks in advance.

----------

